# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..5/2/15



## jd56 (May 3, 2015)

Sorry for the delay this morning on this post. Been moving my daughter to Fort Bragg in NC since early yesterday morning. 
Go Army...hooah!
So let's see what classics you have found from this past weekend. Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

No new bikes for me this past week.
Did get some parts for my Colson though.
A collage of different colors but, they look good and what was needed on the 39 Goodyear to stand out from the crowd. 
Just need a badge and then decide what to do about the different colors.
Thanks Goldengreek and tanksalot for help on all these parts.










It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 3, 2015)

Ah, the elusive snap tank!!


----------



## partsguy (May 3, 2015)

*Something from every era...*

This week has been very fruitful. NINE BIKES IN A WEEK!!

Last Sunday, I bought an old garden bike that still had some good parts to give...

1965 Western Flyer Galaxy Flyer. The chaingaurd is the same style used on the Murray Astro Flyte and Western Flyer Sonic Flyer. It also has a good fork, cap, headset, Komet hub and front wheel.






Yesterday was my town's Community Garage Sale Day. I set a record for myself on the number of bikes I bought within 24 hrs...EIGHT OF THEM! From one of my favorite classics to a 16" 80's BMX bike. Some will be parked for parts, other will be refurbished and flipped, one or two I'm not sure about yet 

I have already started parting this one:




I would part this AMF BMX bike but I'll clean it up and offer it whole first to a junior collector:




Couple of beat-to-hell 10-speeds. I hosed them down and the Murray will be parted out. I haven't decided on the Schwinn, yet. The paint job on the Murray isn't too popular and it has rust spots in the paint too. It needs all new tires, tubes, the front derailuer cable, a new chain, and a ton of cleaning. All for a $35-$40 bike, if it were mint. The Schwinn has a fighting chance, maybe.










I found this 1985 Huffy Open Road. It seems a lot more high end than the other Huffy 10-speeds I have had. It has a dealership headbadge and a Coast-to-Coaster store sticker on the seat tube. So I'm not where it was originally sold. It is in very nice condition.




Then I came across this 1970s Huffy Seapointe 3-speed for dirt cheap and yes, the speedometer works! It has just shy of 1,000 miles. It came from the original owner who simply didn't have time to fix it or ride it. It's nice to find a survivor and know a little about it's journey. This beautiful classic will also be saved. I love the "Coleman Lantern Green" color. :o






Perhaps my favorite of the vintage lightweights this was was this AMF Scorcher 10. Something about this particular shade of blue. MY parents had a car that same exact color when I was a kid. I wonder if that has anything to do with it? I got it dirt cheap...$8 for it and four matching vintage Ford truck hub caps. Hell for that price I'll try to get it going again!


----------



## partsguy (May 3, 2015)

*Saving the BEST for last...*

My favorite find was Friday night. It wasn't just the bike, but the people. I got off work early for an appointment but I had some time to kill before and after the appointment and I could resist but pick the early sales. This was not in a sale, but in a hoarder's front yard. I slammed on my brakes when I saw the frame and I knew immediately what it was. I knocked on the door and no one answered. It wasn't the first time. This guy has piles and piles of junk in and around his house and in his van. I figured nobody actually live there. Determined, I went to talk to the old lady watering her flowers across the street. I asked if she knew who owned the house and why I want to know. She was more than happy to give me his name and phone number.

She said that since his mother passed away, has gone about buying anything old and hoarding it. But he's the type of guy that will do anything to help another person. She knew him very well. But that little old lady was the sweetest thing since sweet tea. She invited me to sit on her porch and we just talked about all kinds of things like history, antiques, hobbies, music, church, family etc.

I called the man with the bike and left a message. Around 9:00 he calls me and we strike a deal. He was out of town but thrilled that someone saw value in that old bike besides him. All asked for was to get his $20 back out of it. I left him $30, hidden in side a German railroad lantern on his porch, and brought the bike home. It is a 1966 Silver Jet. I absolutely love these bikes. I know other members who collect middleweights have trouble finding these in any condition, yet I'm blessed with five of them now. LOL!

The chrome is pretty rough and the tank is totally gone (I sold my spare over the winter, DANGIT!!!)

I haven't decided what to do with this one. But I need parts off it awful bad.


----------



## rollfaster (May 3, 2015)

*sunday show and tell*

found this old colson girls bike. i think its a 1940, but not sure. going to use it as a lot bike at work. rob.


----------



## Sped Man (May 3, 2015)

Picked up a set of 3" battery tube clamps from Abe Lugo. He has another set for those searching. They aren't all the same size, so if you have one bracket and are looking for its twin you might get lucky. PM Abe Lugo to see if he has it.


----------



## Arrington (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Arrington (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Arrington (May 3, 2015)

Found these little 20" bikes for my son this week and in search of those found the really nice girls rollfast for my daughter.  Then found the big double sided porcelian coke sign 1933 and the bfgoodrich sign.  Got a deal working on a hex tube monarch that I am trying to close on today hopefully.  Been a good week.


----------



## jd56 (May 3, 2015)

Nice finds guys...I need more.
Oh and it's 5/3 not 5/2.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## decotriumph (May 3, 2015)

In addition to the chrome and flat black '41 Elgin "Miss America" shown in another thread, I picked up this ca. 1950 JC Higgins Jet Flow from the same seller (on Detroit CL)


----------



## partsguy (May 3, 2015)

I'll post my other vintage finds tonight. Right now, I'm soaking up the sunshine 

I've sold FOUR bikes today, one from Craigslist, the others sold right of my yard. GREAT SALES DAY!!!


----------



## GTs58 (May 3, 2015)

partsguy said:


> I'll post my other vintage finds tonight. Right now, I'm soaking up the sunshine
> 
> I've sold FOUR bikes today, one from Craigslist, the others sold right of my yard. GREAT SALES DAY!!!




Tis the season.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (May 3, 2015)

Here is my find for the week.  I picked this beauty up today at a car swap meet.  All original...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (May 3, 2015)

What?....at a car swap?
What are the odds....it's in amazing shape!
I like it![emoji12] 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster (May 3, 2015)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Here is my find for the week.  I picked this beauty up today at a car swap meet.  All original...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn Matt. That's beyond a great find. St. Peter's swap? Rob.


----------



## jd56 (May 3, 2015)

partsguy said:


> My favorite find was Friday night. It wasn't just the bike, but the people. I got off work early for an appointment but I had some time to kill before and after the appointment and I could resist but pick the early sales. This was not in a sale, but in a hoarder's front yard. I slammed on my brakes when I saw the frame and I knew immediately what it was. I knocked on the door and no one answered. It wasn't the first time. This guy has piles and piles of junk in and around his house and in his van. I figured nobody actually live there. Determined, I went to talk to the old lady watering her flowers across the street. I asked if she knew who owned the house and why I want to know. She was more than happy to give me his name and phone number.
> 
> She said that since his mother passed away, has gone about buying anything old and hoarding it. But he's the type of guy that will do anything to help another person. She knew him very well. But that little old lady was the sweetest thing since sweet tea. She invited me to sit on her porch and we just talked about all kinds of things like history, antiques, hobbies, music, church, family etc.
> 
> ...



Stephen, I still have the complete one and a spare for sale if you need them.
Email me and I'll work out a good deal for you.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Rusty2wheels (May 3, 2015)

No it was at the Model T swap meet at gateway international. I walked up as a couple people were looking at it and asked the owner how much, he told me and I paid the man and rolled it away just gotta find a good used set of white walls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (May 3, 2015)

That's a great find.


Rusty2wheels said:


> No it was at the Model T swap meet at gateway international. I walked up as a couple people were looking at it and asked the owner how much, he told me and I paid the man and rolled it away just gotta find a good used set of white walls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgibster (May 3, 2015)

1956 J C Higgins Jetflow (not as nice as decotrimph's).


----------



## petritl (May 3, 2015)

No bicycles but did get this old shop sign.


----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2015)

1941 Schwinn built,The World,Super Deluxe Autocycle.
Courtesy of Memory Lane and a very good friend.
Apparently, this bike spent the better part of 70 years in a Cleveland basement.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looneymatthew (May 3, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> 1941 Schwinn built,The World,Super Deluxe Autocycle.
> Courtesy of Memory Lane and a very good friend.
> Apparently, this bike spent the better part of 70 years in a Cleveland basement.
> 
> ...




Wow!


----------



## jkent (May 4, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> 1941 Schwinn built,The World,Super Deluxe Autocycle.
> Courtesy of Memory Lane and a very good friend.
> Apparently, this bike spent the better part of 70 years in a Cleveland basement.
> 
> ...





Very nice! I wanted that bike myself. But funds are tight for me. Looks like the only thing missing is a pogo seat.
but me personally I prefer the sliding rail over a pogo. The pogo seat is just uncomfortable. 
But a really nice bike.


----------



## jkent (May 4, 2015)

I borrowed your picture here but I seen your post inaother thread and thought it was really cool to have the exact same bike on the cover of an original brochure. And no Pogo seat.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 4, 2015)

Some nice finds this week!

I made a major purchase recently that was picked up at MLC, but I need to make some tweaks and adds before a pic.

I did get my 3rd ladies colson this year for a nice price and popped up near my mother, so the travel isn't just about the bike.
It does have a front loader under the basket.


----------

